# What year is my toro snowblower?



## Don juan (Dec 19, 2019)

Any idea what year this is? model number starts with a O not a 0????


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I'd go with 1980. Do you need to know for sure for a parts reason?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I just wanted to agree with Don that this whole sequence seems odd. Then lets throw in an Oh instead of a Zero while we are at it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

1980


----------

